
Phantom Squad Starts Christmas DDoS Attacks by Taking Down EA Servers - Jerry2
http://news.softpedia.com/news/phantom-squad-starts-christmas-ddos-attacks-by-taking-down-ea-servers-498078.shtml
======
bsaul
I don't understand how some people can take the risk of being sent to jail in
order to take down some gaming server on christmas. Is this a political
statement about consumerism ? Or do they just like to piss people off ?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
They like to pretend it's the first, but really it's the second.

I kinda miss crackers who were at least honest about just being dicks.

